# Welches Radon ist das hier?



## ksp (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
besitzte seit einigen Monaten dieses schöne Radon. Leider hat der Verkäufer keine Unterlagen mehr, ich weiß nur, dass es ein Stage sein soll. Die Federgabel wurde getauscht.
Welcher Jahrgang ist das Rad?

Komponenten:
Sektor RL 100-140mm
X9 Schaltwerk
SLK Umwerfer
Deore XT Kurbel (3x9)
Avid 5 oder so mit 2x180mm Scheiben.
Anbauteile von PZ Racing








Dann habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:
- Kann ich das Rad zum Checkup bei jedem Radon Service Partner abgeben zu gleichem Preis oder hat jeder Service Partner eigene Preise?
- wen kann man in München empfehlen?
- kann ich irgendwo eine Bedienungsanleitung mit Tabelle von Drehmomentanzügen der Schrauben und Wartungsintervallen erhalten / runterladen?
- welche Pflege braucht eine Sektor RL mit Stahlfederung außer abwischen?


Vielen Dank für die Antworten! 

Felix


----------



## Crissi (5. Dezember 2012)

Steht doch drauf (auf dem Oberrohr): Stage.

Service: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Downloads_id_5302_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ksp (5. Dezember 2012)

Crissi schrieb:


> Steht doch drauf (auf dem Oberrohr): Stage.
> 
> Service: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Downloads_id_5302_.htm


ja stimmt, stage heißt es. Aber aus welchem Jahr?


viele Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ein Stage aus 2011.


----------



## Juergenodenwald (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Habe einen Radon Rahmen STAGE
Aber keine Ahnung welches Baujahr..
Der Rahmen ist neu.
Benötige das Dämpfermaß...Federweg und Modelljahr währe auch super

Zur Info;




Für 26 Zoll Laufräder, Schaltauge Nr. 192
Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Mai 2016)

juergenmtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Habe einen Radon Rahmen STAGE
> Aber keine Ahnung welches Baujahr..
> Der Rahmen ist neu.
> ...



Hi,

ich schaue mal am Dienstag im Archiv wenn ich wieder im Büro bin und lasse Dir die Infos zukommen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## stfu81 (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
das sieht sehr nach einem 2010er Rahmen aus. Federweg ist vorne 120 und hinten 125mm. Da sollte ein Dämpfer mit 216mm Einbaulänge passen. Aber nagel mich bitte nicht auf die Dämpferlänge fest.


----------



## Juergenodenwald (27. Mai 2016)

stfu81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das sieht sehr nach einem 2010er Rahmen aus. Federweg ist vorne 120 und hinten 125mm. Da sollte ein Dämpfer mit 216mm Einbaulänge passen. Aber nagel mich bitte nicht auf die Dämpferlänge fest.




Danke schon mal für die  Antwort
Schaue mal nach was ich im Netz dazu finde und eventuell findet Radon-Bikes ja noch etwas...


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Mai 2016)

stfu81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das sieht sehr nach einem 2010er Rahmen aus. Federweg ist vorne 120 und hinten 125mm. Da sollte ein Dämpfer mit 216mm Einbaulänge passen. Aber nagel mich bitte nicht auf die Dämpferlänge fest.


Dämpfer ist 190/51 .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Juergenodenwald (31. Mai 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Dämpfer ist 190/51 .  Gruß Bodo


 aha...

dann werde ich mir den mal besorgen..
Danke


----------



## Juergenodenwald (5. Juli 2016)

juergenmtb schrieb:


> aha...
> 
> dann werde ich mir den mal besorgen..
> Danke


...habe ein Fox RP3 190lang eingebaut...
Nun wird aber der Anschluß für die Druckpumpe von der Schwinge Rahmen abgedeckt!?
Ist der Dämpfer nicht passend? 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stfu81 (5. Juli 2016)

Also der Dämpfer hat leider einen ungünstigen Aufbau für deine Rahmenkonstruktion. Da wäre ein RP 2 oder RP 23 besser. Wenn du kannst dann Tausch den um. Anders geht es ja nicht da du so keinen Druck rauf den Dämpfer rauf bekommst.


----------



## Juergenodenwald (7. Juli 2016)

Erstmal Danke.
Anderen Dämpfer müsste ich mir erst besorgen..
Wenn er mal eingestellt ist...kann er so bleiben ;-)
Eventuel gibts da nen adapter oder Winkelanschluß statt gerade..
Hier noch zur Info Bilder

 

 für die Nachwelt


----------



## stfu81 (7. Juli 2016)

So etwas gibt es. Da musst du nur schauen ob es zwischen den Dämpfer und die Wippe passt.


----------



## Juergenodenwald (7. Juli 2016)

juergenmtb schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke.
> Anderen Dämpfer müsste ich mir erst besorgen..
> Wenn er mal eingestellt ist...kann er so bleiben ;-)
> Eventuel gibts da nen adapter oder Winkelanschluß statt gerade..
> Hier noch zur Info BilderAnhang anzeigen 509388 Anhang anzeigen 509389 für die Nachwelt



Hab


stfu81 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 509390 So etwas gibt es. Da musst du nur schauen ob es zwischen den Dämpfer und die Wippe passt.



Danke
Soweit war ich auch gerade..meiner kostet 4,80.
Denke ist wohl die einfachste Lösung


----------



## stfu81 (7. Juli 2016)

Na wenn es passt dann ist es ja ok


----------

